# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Nguy cơ từ các tiện ích mở rộng trên Chrome

## minhtshop

*Có khoảng 48.000 các tiện ích mở rộng trên Chrome được dùng để quảng cáo trá hình hoặc đánh cắp dữ liệu. Hầu hết người dùng thông thường đều không thể phát hiện ra những hành động này.*
*[replacer_img]
*
Nghiên cứu được đưa ra tại một hội nghị hôm thứ 5 tuần trước tại _San Diego_, Hoa Kì đã dự báo về một vấn đề bảo mật xung quanh các tiện ích mở rộng được các hacker lợi dụng để đánh cắp dữ liệu trên các trình duyệt cho mục đích kinh doanh.
Các chuyên gia đã phát hiện 130 tiện ích độc hại và 4.712 ứng dụng khác bị nghi ngờ tham gia vào các liên kết lừa đảo, đánh cắp dữ liệu, quảng cáo trá hình và lạm dụng quảng cáo trên mạng xã hội.
“_Khi cài đặt các tiện ích mở rộng, bạn sẽ không nhìn thấy bất cứ hoạt động độc hại nào_”, _Alexandros Kapravelos_, một nghiên cứu sinh tại Đại học _Califonia_ nói. “_Bạn cần phải vào một trang web cụ thể nào đó mới kích hoạt các hoạt động độc hại_”.
Trong nghiên cứu này, các nhà nghiên cứu làm việc rất chặt chẽ với Google. Gã khổng lồ tìm kiếm đã thực hiện việc kiểm tra lại toàn bộ các tiện ích mở rộng trước khi đưa chúng lên chợ _Chrome Web Store_. Tuy nhiên, việc này không ngăn cản được những ứng dụng được tạo ra với mục đích xấu.
Cùng với những phát hiện của nghiên cứu này, Google đã có một vài thay đổi để kiểm soát chặt chẽ hơn các tiện ích mở rộng. Hiện tại, việc cài tiện ích mở rộng ngoài Web Store sẽ là rất khó, Chris Grier, một nhà nghiên cứu bảo mật tại Đại học _California_, đồng tác giả nghiên cứu nói trên cho hay.
*[replacer_img]*
Rất ít các tiện ích bị phát hiện tìm cách can thiệp vào các giao dịch ngân hàng trực tuyến hoặc ghi lại các tổ hợp phím đăng nhập, _Grier_ cho hay. Tuy nhiên, các phân tích kĩ hơn có thể phát hiện ra những hoạt động xấu được ẩn dấu rất giỏi, ông nói thêm.
Nhiều tiện ích mở rộng được cho là nguy hiểm đã được tải về tới hàng triệu lượt, các nhà nghiên cứu cho biết thêm. Một tiện ích mở rộng dành cho người dùng Trung Quốc với 5,5 triệu lượt tải đã gửi tất cả dữ liệu truy cập web của người dùng về một máy chủ từ xa.
Một loại ứng dụng khác thay đổi hoặc thêm vào các dòng link URL để thực hiện các kết nối gian lận với mục đích quảng cáo.
Các nhà nghiên cứu cũng tìm thấy một số tiện ích mở rộng thực hiện các quảng cáo cho một website nào đó theo yêu cầu để nhận chi phí. Một số tiện ích mở rộng đưa các banner quảng cáo vào các trang không có quảng cáo như _Wikipedia_ hay quảng cáo phủ lên nội dung của website.

----------

